# PhotoShelter Photographers Select Canon Rumors as a Top Blog



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

```
<p>In the third annual survey of PhotoShelter photographers around the globe, Canon Rumors has been selected as one of the “T<span class="s1">op Blogs Photographers R</span>ead: Cross-Over Appeal Among Pros and Enthusiasts”. We’re in great company, as a lot of the sites on the list we read daily!</p>
<p>While we talk mostly about the gear, be sure to checkout the photographer sites on the “Most Admired List”, which was won by the <a href="http://portfolio.joemcnally.com/#!/index" target="_blank">awesome Joe McNally</a>. Without the great photographers, there’s no point in the camera.</p>
<p>We’re hard at work on Canon Rumors v3.0, which we hope to launch before the spring of 2015. We have a lot of new features, content and a fresh new look coming.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://blog.photoshelter.com/2015/02/2015-survey-results-joe-mcnally-is-the-1-most-inspiring-photographer-again/" target="_blank">PhotoShelter</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candyman (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations! Looking forward to the new build! Just don't pull a "facebook" and constantly resign everything so no one can find anything anymore :


----------



## rushfan21122 (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!! This is one of my must check sites on a daily basis!!
Keep up the great work!
Rushfan21122


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations and well deserved. I have been a photographer for +40 years and most of them alone. I have been part of a few groups, to discuss whatever we wanted to discuss, but that has been nothing compared to the quality of the responses I get on CR and the number of qualified people sharing their knowledge is awesome! No question, this has made CR my undisputed No.1 site to check in on morning, lunch and evening!

An aspect which makes CR a better site than any other I have seen, is the combination of rumors, speculation, knowhow, discussions and also all the posted images.

There are some very good threads where people show off their photographs. I enjoy those very much. But if you could include an ability to comment on an image, without making a full post on the thread, would be very useful. It would be easier to give and receive criticism and the threads would have more content in less space. It might even be that a Facebook-copied "like" would motivate more people to post.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations!! The site is fantastic and you deserve accolades.


PureClassA said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to the new build! Just don't pull a "facebook" and constantly resign everything so no one can find anything anymore :


Echoing this sentiment, please don't feel you have to "fix a problem no one has" like so many sites and apps do these days.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats and we appreciate all of your hard work to keep the blog and forums great!


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2015)

Congatulations, Craig and all the others involved here! 
Thank you for delivering this to us.

Thanks also to all the regular, constructive and helpful posters. 
You all make this place what it is.



GmwDarkroom said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to the new build! Just don't pull a "facebook" and constantly resign everything so no one can find anything anymore :
> ...


And another one echoing this.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2015)

This is good news. Glad I'm part of this successful blog with all the contributors who are very positive in their posts.
Might I ask for one feature in the new version: A "return to the top" button.
Thanks and congratulations.
-r


----------



## agierke (Feb 3, 2015)

awesome! though i could have told them that had they asked me.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 3, 2015)

GmwDarkroom said:


> Congratulations!! The site is fantastic and you deserve accolades.
> 
> 
> PureClassA said:
> ...



CR is the ONLY forum I have stuck with (and actually post in) longer than a few short months in my 30+ years of tech work and play. Congratulations on a job well done!

I echo the same sentiment as above, please don't "fix" the site too extensively!! The true value of this site is the forum and those who frequently read and post to it. Not how snazzy it looks. Keep it simple guys!! Thanks.


----------



## surapon (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulation, Sir/ Madame.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not surprised, but very happy for all of you that makes this possible!
Just as mentioned about a photograph being nothing without a good photographer, the same goes for this forum: It would be worthless without all good visitors that share their knowledge, skillsets and photography here. We can be entertained, enraged, educated and euphoric. On occasion we even get squirrels... 
The only thing that gets worse by visiting this site: Our G.A.S.

It's a place well worth coming back to.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 3, 2015)

A big thumbs up...and a very well deserved honor. This is the best place I have found for photographers to hang out, and I think you have a tremendous amount of influence. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats Craig,

It's nice to have a site likes CR. I enjoy reading CR rumors, member photos, members GAS issues, and gear talks...


----------



## candc (Feb 4, 2015)

A well deserved recognition. Good on ya.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 4, 2015)

Congratulations, CR! Very much well deserved recognition! This site is so good, it's addictive!


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2015)

A little off topic but since you mentioned a revamp of the site could we get some more emoji? I'd like ones for sarcasm and irony. They seem to be lost here. 

Also - Congrats!


----------



## Eldar (Feb 7, 2015)

It is interesting that this site receives such acclaim. That means that it is being noticed and I´m sure Canon is very well aware of what we write here. If we pull together, we may well have more influence than we think.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> It is interesting that this site receives such acclaim. That means that it is being noticed and I´m sure Canon is very well aware of what we write here. If we pull together, we may well have more influence than we think.



It wouldn't surprise me if camera manufacturers collect ideas from social media. The marketing department would (should?) then test those ideas with as much rigor as can be applied to marketing.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re hard at work on Canon Rumors v3.0, which we hope to launch before the spring of 2015. We have a lot of new features, content and a fresh new look coming.



Are you going to collect users' feedback on your ideas or do a beta test people can participate in? CR is the only forum I visit regularly, and actually I find the look & feel rather nice as it is.

Without being too conservative (even though I *am* a Canon user ): there's always the possibility to beautify or "improve" something to the worse side :-o


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 9, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Without being too conservative (even though I *am* a Canon user ): there's always the possibility to beautify or "improve" something to the worse side :-o



LOL. This is a great quote...


----------



## rpt (Feb 9, 2015)

rushfan21122 said:


> Congrats!! This is one of my must check sites on a daily basis!!
> Keep up the great work!
> Rushfan21122


+1. Well, actually +2. I must check it at least twice in the day.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Without being too conservative (even though I *am* a Canon user ): there's always the possibility to beautify or "improve" something to the worse side :-o
> ...



Originates from my experience doing post-processing. At some point, you should simply stop adding something or tweaking around. Chances are you'll screw up with too many locals and it will look awkward to people that didn't go to the whole process, but see the image for the first time. Concerning this, I'm a believer in KISS


----------

